# Lost in FR, or Buko and I run amok



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I went to Dave Kroyers FR trial and was the dog in white for Brevet and Level 1.

THis is some of the level one, I was pretty lost without the prep line and such from Mondio. THe defense of handler, you just walk forward, pretty weird as well.

Really nice people.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS5f5VGlVPg


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

That’s pretty cool


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like you got a nice dog Jeff prolly make a decent Schutzhund dog.:mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looked real nice but I wanted to see a H&B so I could REALLY tell what the dog's got.   :lol: :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

That was cool to watch.
Thanks for posting :-D

Julie


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Looked real nice but I wanted to see a H&B so I could REALLY tell what the dog's got.   :lol: :lol: :lol: ;-)


 
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Anyways, such a fine dog!


----------



## Tiffany Geisen (Nov 4, 2008)

He looks great Jeff. Wish I could have come up and seen everyone trial but I had to work... :sad: Stupid jobs, why can't we just play with dogs all day.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

That's great!

Dave is one of the nicest people in the sport. He is the 1st to jump in and help someone at a trial, based on mutual respect. 

That is nice to see, that it is not all about the business.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Jeff

Respect - great dog great "effing" handler!!!!!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Looks like you got a nice dog Jeff prolly make a decent Schutzhund dog.:mrgreen:



Prolly fit in with those regulation Schutzhund blinds. The CIC would be proud! 

Good job Jeff, you have nice control over Buko even though you made that baby cry at 4:07 on the video.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I watched it with the sound on for the first time when I tried the link. You could hear the guy talking about how Buko yawned as he threw the food and it went in his mouth.

Left that off the video, as he got in trouble. He was paying attention to the food after that. Guy threw like a chick. LOL JK I think he is the Kustom Krate guy, mad props to what that guy can do with aluminum. Nice stuff.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There were a lot of little biddies at that trial, human and other. It's not my fault she couldn't take a joke. : )


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Good job Jeff, you have nice control over Buko even though you made that baby cry at 4:07 on the video.


Yeah, what .... Was that baby doing the filming? S/he sure was close! :lol:


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

*Ringsport questions*

Very nice! Jeff, what level are you and Buko at in MR? Looks like you would both do well playing FR. 

In a FR trial would your dog be considered late to bite in the Attack On Handler? How about in a MR trial? Looked great to me, just wondering. Also, it was interesting to see the exercise done in normal heel position. Do you usually train for the AOH this way?

Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Mondio has different scenarios, so the attack might come while you are sitting, or standing, or walking by a decoy around a corner.

In Mondio, the Defense of handler the decoy must wack you and hold still. Your dog has 2 seconds to bite, if not the exersize is a zero.

I am sure he would have lost points in this trial. Federico was kind, as he knows I do Mondio. I am sure he would have gotten a lot farther away if I was actually trialing. : )


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Okay. :-k  Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff, I have to admit, I wish Ring was more popular. In that video I saw somethings that I think would be quite hard for some dogs to do. The out is more complex. sometimes staying with the decoy, then sometimes coming back after the out. Also, I really think it's much safer for the dog. The Long Bite in Sch, can be so unforgiving.


And I really do not like tracking.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Nothing more satisfying than getting away from Sch. LOL Trust me, I know. There are some ring clubs about an hour away from you, or, you could just start your own club. Mondio, of course.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff, i like the Sch style heeling.................are you gonna teach sodapop the same way?.....................lol


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Some things die hard. LOL

Probably not. I am trying to teach her to lean into me. What a disaster that is so far. She gets frustrated, and bites me, and I am frustrated and so I do the ceasar milan hand gesture at her. LOL

Just kidding. She wants to heel in front of me walking backwards. That would be her perfect world, but she is getting it. I find myself going back to the retarded drown in the rain look style of training, and then, well I just don't know yet. I want her to lean a little, but I don't think that is gonna be her gig. not really touchy feely that way.


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> Jeff, i like the Sch style heeling.................are you gonna teach sodapop the same way?.....................lol


LOL


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Nothing more satisfying than getting away from Sch. LOL Trust me, I know. There are some ring clubs about an hour away from you, or, you could just start your own club. Mondio, of course.


 
I do not know too much about ring. So starting a club is a bit out of my league. But if you could send me the info on the clubs by me. I would like to ask if I could at least visit.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I liked the vid and Buko.

I watched my first FR comp this fall in Montreal (when Geoff was competing). It was not quite what I expected, but I LOVED it.

If I ever move out of hick-town and could end up somewhere kinda near some sort of club, I am pretty sure I would be a sport junky 8-[


----------

